# My first FATTIES



## chubbs (Dec 20, 2009)

I did 2 for the first time in my MES. They were great. We had one for breakfast and took the other to a Xmas party. Here is some Q-shots....forgot to get one of the inside fillings.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks awesome..Wat did you stuff them with???????


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 20, 2009)

You done good, They look terrific
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...


----------



## chubbs (Dec 20, 2009)

I used a package of Simply Potatoes Southwest Style Hash Browns. They come in a bag and are not frozen. Added some sharp cheddar, sliced jalapeno, red onions and made scrambled eggs. Sliced it up and put it between an English Muffin with some tobasco.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 20, 2009)

Now those sure look like a pair of beaties you have there. By the way did you steal Alton Brown's smoker with the camera in it. You have some really good Qview also. So congats on your first twoo fattie I'm sure of many I feel that I have to give you some:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for your first fattie and your first fattie sammie too.


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 20, 2009)

Started looking at the Qview and thought that I had found my new screen saver LOL.  Nice real nice.

Charlie


----------



## chubbs (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. And those were all open door and stove top pics. I have the 30" MES, no window.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice job!  Welcome to the club.


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Fine job on the fatties. Like your idea on the fillings.


----------

